# Magia por categorías > Magia de Salon y escenario >  Floating Rose

## LJack

Hola Buenas!!!! Llevo leyendo los mensajes del foro desde hace mucho tiempo, y llevo bastante en la magia. Aunque este es mi primer Mensaje.
Llevo bastante tiempo trabajando en el truco de Floating rose de David Copperfield, pero el problema esta que no consigo un movimiento óptimo del bola de papel cuando danza. Y he probado de todo; a veces se mueve demasiado y a veces casi nada.
Me gustaria saber que sistema utilizais para realizar este truco.
Muchas gracias.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

No entiendo, la duda yo lo hago y no hay problema en ese movimiento. depende de la distancia, tensión y movimineto dela L....

magisaluditos

----------


## josecrestini

pues depende de la intensidad y la fuerza con que muevas la L.. 

Saludos Pep Maria!!!

a ver cuando te dejas caer por Madrid  :Smile1:

----------


## LJack

Muchas gracias por las respuestas, aunque al preguntar queria saber si existian otros metodos alternativos a la de la L....., aunque creo que me dedicare mas a ensayar que intentar buscar otras soluciones. Otra pregunta( lo siento por la ignorancia) es: ¿Qué poneis en el extremo del HI el cual va junto a la L.....?(Estoy preguntando el material, por si las dudas)

----------


## Ravenous

Pureba a poner un trozo de celo perfectamente doblado, por eso de que no te toque el pegamento, que no debe ser muy sano. También puedes unirlo a una bolita de hilo, que queda un poco guarra, pero vale.

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Hola joasecrestini,

Espero y confio esstar por Madrid en un par de semanas. Te llamo.

Con respecto a lo del ensayo, creo que es la solucion pues no hace falta mucho tiempo para cojerle el toyo al movimineto, mira tambien la distancia entre tu y el papel y la distancia de HI sea siempre la misma. En el final pongo cinta adesiva negra

Magisaluditos  a todos

----------


## arimarjul

Hola.
estoy praticando la animacion del bollito de papel flash qe es el acto previo al de la rosa qe flota (siguiendo el video de Kevin James) y mi gran problema es mantener la punta del HI en la posicion qe debe estar. ya qe al empezar a animar(moviendo la L), se sale de ésta.
espero qe me puedan ayudar o solo es cuestion de qe me falta mas practica
un saludo y gracias

----------


## magican

> Hola joasecrestini,
> 
> Espero y confio esstar por Madrid en un par de semanas. Te llamo.
> 
> Con respecto a lo del ensayo, creo que es la solucion pues no hace falta mucho tiempo para cojerle el toyo al movimineto, mira tambien la distancia entre tu y el papel y la distancia de HI sea siempre la misma. En el final pongo cinta adesiva negra
> 
> Magisaluditos  a todos


hola yo ago floating rose pero no llamo a una chica para que aga el movimiento ¿como ago?

----------


## Murciano

El otro dia compre el DVD de Floating Rose de Kevin James, la cuestion es que no consigo controlar muy bien la bolita de papel con la L., uso los 5 pies de HI que dice en el dvd, lo q viene siendo 1,5m pero es demasiado, y recortandolo tampoco consigo mover la bolita como quisiera, haber si me podeis echar una mano.



gracias

----------


## Nadir

El dominio de la bola de papel con la L no se consigue mas que con práctica (yo necesito un buen pedazo de celo en el extremo para tenerlo bien fijo). A mi me va mejor que el papel flash pese lo menos posible, porque así lo domino mejor.

A mas tensión en el HI mas visible resulta el movimiento del papel.

Si tienes problemas con la rosa, lo mas probable es que no le hayas acoplado el HI en la posición adecuada.

----------


## arimarjul

otra duda qe tengo con este efecto

viendo el video de Copperfield note qe cuando reproduce la rosa tiene espectadores a su derecha qe pueden ver el secreto

¿¿es tan grande la luz qe hace el papel flash al quemarse qe tapa el secreto??

dejo el link del video para qe me digan su opinion

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YfeVa0bqqaM


gracias un abrazo

----------


## magosasueldo

> El otro dia compre el DVD de Floating Rose de Kevin James, la cuestion es que no consigo controlar muy bien la bolita de papel con la L., uso los 5 pies de HI que dice en el dvd, lo * viene siendo 1,5m pero es demasiado, y recortandolo tampoco consigo mover la bolita como quisiera, haber si me podeis echar una mano.
> 
> 
> 
> gracias


Yo también tengo el DVD de Kevin James, pero mi inglés es bastante limitadito y no entiendo muy bien qué es lo que te llevas a la boca, pues veo que un extremo del HI va a una vela que él tiene (cierto es que luego habla de su colocación en un pie de micrófono tal y como lo hace David Copperfield) pero el otro extremo iría a la boca no se si solo con el trozo de celo doblado tal y como lo enseña en el DVD o de otra manera.
Si me echaráis una mano os lo agradecería.

----------


## mralonso

em...
Floting Rosse no es de David Copperfield

es de li xan o como se llame..

NO ES DE COPPERFILD

i sobre los saltititos, en el extremo de trozo que ba a la l.....
ponle un bola de blu tac, a mi me pasaba lo mismo, i d eesa manera se controla jenial¡ ¡ ¡ 

un saludo ¡ ¡

Por cierto pep.. si pasas por granollers llamame ami tanvien  :Wink1:

----------


## mralonso

em... 
Floating Rose no es de David Copperfield 

es de li xan o como se llame.. 

NO ES DE COPPERFILD 

y sobre los saltitos, en el extremo de trozo que va a la l..... 
pinole un bola de blu tac, a mi me pasaba lo mismo,y de esa manera se controla genial¡ ¡ ¡ 

un saludo ¡ ¡

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Li cuantos!!!!

Al cesar lo que es del cesar y a Kevin James, lo que es de Kevin James:

Saludos

----------


## mralonso

Kevin James      floting rose
Li cuantos          ??¿¿¿¿¿¿¿¿ (de que me suena)

xd

como minimo se que no es de copperfild
 :117:

----------


## mralonso

tanvien lo podrias poner en la p.....

(no penseis mal.....)

----------


## Seryey

en el extremo dela L, pones celo bien sujeto al HI. Va perfecto
En cuanto al movimiento te diré que ENSAYES, ENSAYES y ENSAYES.

----------


## magiagerman

Supongo que no me lo direis asi como asi pero me podriais contar como se realiza este truco (obviamente el floating rose)
Llevo intentando averiguar como se hace desde hace bastante tiempo.
Enviarme la respuesta (si es que respondeis) a german_119@hotmail.com
Muchas gracias por adelantado

----------


## MagIvan

> Supongo que no me lo direis asi como asi pero me podriais contar como se realiza este truco (obviamente el floating rose) 
> Llevo intentando averiguar como se hace desde hace bastante tiempo. 
> Enviarme la respuesta (si es que respondeis) a german_119@hotmail.com 
> Muchas gracias por adelantado


Si quieres aprender a hacer este efecto te recomiendo el DVD: "The floating rose" de Kevin James. No es un juego de conocer el secreto y presentarlo (de hecho, ninguno lo es) hace falta dominar muchos detalles que vienen explicados en el DVD.

¡Saludos!

----------


## Ravenous

> Si quieres aprender a hacer este efecto te recomiendo...


A mi también me gusta parar a gente por la calle para decirle a cualquiera los secretos de mis juegos, sin necesidad de conocerlo de nada. Incluso les doy una tarjeta con mi pagina web donde desvelo gratis todos los grandes y maravillosos juegos que se hayan visto nunca.


Por favor... que para vosotro sea una afición, no significa que la magia no sean un tema serio como para andar soltandosela a cualquiera, que además viene precisamente a eso.

----------


## el_aspirante

Pues hablando del HI, ¿qué diferencia hay entre el que se usa en este juego y el que venden en cualquier mercería?

----------


## el_aspirante

Entonces habrá que comprar HI   :Oops:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

Ojo, el de las medias es un poco elastico, igual no es el mejor para la flotating rose

Saludos

----------


## magodiego

A mi me recomendaron HI elastico para hacer el floating rose.

Es cierto? O es mejor el normal?

Muchas gracias

----------


## Ravenous

Hombre, no tiene mucho sentido que sea elástico. La ilusión de flotación se iría al garete si se pone a rebotar por ahí.

----------


## Juandi

Este hilo es ya un poco antiguo. Con todo voy a intentar responder a la duda que más frecuentemente se plantea (en este y en otros foros): el control del movimiento.

Yo no he realizado nunca el juego, pero sí que asistí en una ocasión a la conferencia de Kevin James.

Por cierto, voy a tratar de explicarlo de forma que quede muy clarito para los que saben de qué va y muy oscurito para los que no estén en la onda. A ver si tengo suerte.

Para este juego se necesita un accesorio secreto de forma alargada, lo cual quiere decir que tiene dos extremos. Uno se sitúa más lejos del mago (le llamaremos extremo distal) y otro más cerca del ilusionista (extremo proximal)

El extremo proximal necesita imperiosamente un remate (botón, cera, blue-tack, chicle...) al que llamaremos terminal.

Pues bien, el extremo proximal se introduce en la B, pero no por el centro, sino por un lado (pongamos por caso, el izquierdo) de tal manera que (por ahora) el terminal está a la izquierda de los D. Desde allí el terminal se lleva hacia la derecha, cruzando la B de lado a lado de manera que el terminal acaba a la derecha de los D y el H justo encima de la L.

Ahora se comprende como ligeros movimientos de la L pueden provocar interesantes saltitos en la flor sin peligro de que caiga al suelo.

Naturalmente, la colocación del extremo proximal en la boca se hace en un solo tiempo, y no en dos fases artificialmente separadas como yo he descrito por motivos didácticos.

Espero haber servido de ayuda. Si alguien considera que me he pasado bien de excesivamente explícito, bien de oscurantista, que me lo indique para retocar el mensaje. 

Eso sí, curiosos abstenerse.

Mágicos saludos.

----------


## magodiego

Muchas gracias! No te preocupes, lo has explicado perfecto. 

Un saludo!

----------


## dr_vedder

si, ha quedado muy claro y ha sido de gran ayuda.
para mí tiene mucha diversión no comprar libros ni leer al respecto, sino ver los trucos, tratar de descubrirlos y practicarlos hasta que salgan.

yo vivo de la música, y de vez en cuando aviento un truquillo para crecer el show.

este de la rosa flotante me ocasiona algunos problemas a la hora de quemar la rosa de papel y cambiarla por la real, me falta destreza y velocidad, no sé si copperfield utiliza otro sistema de sustitución, pues he visto el truco hecho por kevin james y la verdad me parece muuuuy abstracto y lento en comparación con el de copperfield.

también sigo buscando como pegar el extremo distal del h, siempre se ve.
alguna sugerencia?

si se quieren reir un rato, pongan "mago emir" en youtube y véanlo haciendo este truco jajaja, por poco se lo agarra la conductora...

saludos

----------


## quiquem

> si, ha quedado muy claro y ha sido de gran ayuda.
> para mí tiene mucha diversión no comprar libros ni leer al respecto, sino ver los trucos, tratar de descubrirlos y practicarlos hasta que salgan.
> 
> yo vivo de la música, y de vez en cuando aviento un truquillo para crecer el show.
> 
> este de la rosa flotante me ocasiona algunos problemas a la hora de quemar la rosa de papel y cambiarla por la real, me falta destreza y velocidad
> también sigo buscando como pegar el extremo distal del h, siempre se ve.
> alguna sugerencia?
> saludos


Amigo a ti te pasa eso porque no estudias ni lees de magia y solo te tomas tiempo para mirar un par de "truquillos" y despanzurrarlos sin mas....a mi me sale sin problemas ni se me ve nada ni siquiera se sospecha y la gente queda flipada y con cara de asombro...pero sabes por que? porque para mi esto es arte, estudio y amo la magia como para dedicarle todo el tiempo....ve tu a hacer musica y deja los truquillos para los que estudian y hacen de este arte algo mágico.

----------


## quiquem

> si, ha quedado muy claro y ha sido de gran ayuda.
> para mí tiene mucha diversión no comprar libros ni leer al respecto, sino ver los trucos, tratar de descubrirlos y practicarlos hasta que salgan.
> 
> yo vivo de la música, y de vez en cuando aviento un truquillo para crecer el show.
> 
> este de la rosa flotante me ocasiona algunos problemas a la hora de quemar la rosa de papel y cambiarla por la real, me falta destreza y velocidad
> también sigo buscando como pegar el extremo distal del h, siempre se ve.
> alguna sugerencia?
> saludos


Amigo a ti te pasa eso porque no estudias ni lees de magia y solo te tomas tiempo para mirar un par de "truquillos" y despanzurrarlos sin mas....a mi me sale sin problemas ni se me ve nada ni siquiera se sospecha y la gente queda flipada y con cara de asombro...pero sabes por que? porque para mi esto es arte, estudio y amo la magia como para dedicarle todo el tiempo....ve tu a hacer musica y deja los truquillos para los que estudian y hacen de este arte algo mágico.

----------


## el_aspirante

> Ve tu a hacer musica y deja los truquillos para los que estudian y hacen de este arte algo mágico.


Y ya de paso que los magos dejen de usar música en sus shows, que no son músicos  8-)

----------


## el_aspirante

Por cierto, la rosa flotante es una trampa en lugares con viento   :Oops:

----------


## Pep Maria Magic

cualquier cosa que flote, mejor no hacerla con viento. Incluidas zombies, mesas y hasta pianos

Magisaluditos

----------


## nonolandia6

Buenas estoy trabajando en este juego!!! la verdad es que me quedo con la versión de David Copperfield, se como funciona el juego y como es el manejo y todo solo hay una duda que no soy capaz de solucionar, no creo que esté encontra de las normas esta pregunta si es asi me respondeis por privado xfa!! ¿ Como hace para mover el HI cuando la chica coje el papel si no mueve las manos o por lo menos eso parece? Mucha gracias

----------


## MagNity

facil... es que no se usa las manos... uhm... enviame un MP comentando como usas el HI, de donde viene y a partir de aquí te puedo mirar de contar... 
es que no quiero tirar de la lengua... xDDDDD

----------


## nonolandia6

OK!!! ya te habrá llegado

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

> facil... es que no se usa las manos... uhm... enviame un MP comentando como usas el HI, de donde viene y a partir de aquí te puedo mirar de contar... 
> es que no quiero tirar de la lengua... xDDDDD


Ja ja ja ¡Qué bueno!  :Smile1:

----------


## nonolandia6

¡¡¡Jajajajaj!!! ¡¡¡¡La verdad es que le ha echado imaginación al mensaje, jajaj!!!! A ver, Ganldalf, tío, si me puedes ayudar aunque sea por MP... Mira yo sé todo ya del juego, me falta sólo que alguien me conteste a una pregunta o dos exactamente. Anda, écharme una mano y os contesto por privado, ¡¡¡si es una tontería, sólo!!! Gracias.

----------


## Pulgas

Espero no parecer muy brusco al decirte esto, pero, tal y como estás preguntando, me da la impresión de que el juego lo controlas mucho, pero mucho, mucho menos de lo que nos dices.
Si estabas dispuesto a gastar 150 € en el juego de pompas de Lossander, hazme caso y cómprate el vídeo de Kevin James que te recomendé. Aprendeás el juego mucho mejor que con lo que podamos contarte unos u otros por MP.

----------


## Gandalf.§†§

Nonolandia6 Magnity se ofreció voluntario a ayudarte si le contabas un par de cosas por privado, nos da qué pensar que si no lo ha hecho es porque como dice Pulgas, conoces poco sobre el efecto, y las normas del foro son muy claras. La mejor forma de aprenderlo es el DVD que te recomienda Pulgas, y mucha práctica. Sigue leyendo y ánimo.

----------


## nonolandia6

Pulgas, a ver, la verdad es que leyendo el mensaje otra vez parace que no sé de qué va el juego. Mira, lo sé de más y de sobra. Tengo analizado cada uno de los movimientos que hace David Copperfield. Lo que pasa es que hay algunas cosas que no me cuadran, porque cómo puedes tener el HI en la *** y tener también el itr, la bola muy elevada... no sé, es que no puedo decir nada por aquí para que se me entienda.

----------


## Pulgas

Definitivamente terminas de confirmarme que sabes menos de lo que crees. En tu mensaje se aprecian varios errores fundamentales para el juego.

----------


## elmanu

Y no será malo **********? me da no se que :S

----------


## Iban

Bueno, ya vale, por aquí no vamos a nigún sitio. No se van a aportar más soluciones, y se está convirtiendo en un hilo de autojustificación. Dejémoslo aquí, sin necesidad de cerrarlo.

----------


## nonolandia6

Buno como sabeis estoy trabajando con este juego ya tengo el movimiento casi perfecto, se mueve más o menos según arrugue el papel y como tenga ese dia la L, bueno mi pregunta es la siguiente a la hora de hacerlo en público ¿ Cómo llevais preparado el HI, es decir una punta en la B y la otra con cera para magos por ejemplo en donde¿? en la mano¿? es que si tienes que andar mucho hasta el sitio puede haber peligro de que se te lie por algún sitio no¿? Es que no se si pones la escusa de la vela no vas a dejar en la plataforma un trozo de cinta adesiva no¿?
¿Como lo haceis vostros? 
Muchas gracias

----------


## Pulgas

Estás intentando sonsacarnos un juego entero poco a poco. *Hasta ahora has preguntado todas y cada una de sus claves*.
Lo siento, pero creo que estás demostrando un interés mínimo por hacerlo bien. Con este método de aprendizaje tuyo te vas a dejar por el camino todas las sutilezas (que no te las vamos a contar aquí), todos los detalles (que son muchos, muchos) y todo aquello que hace que un juego enamore, cuando es visto por alguien que lo hace bien.
*Compra el vídeo de Kevin James.*

----------


## nonolandia6

Pero vamos a ver, Pulgas. Que ya sé hacer el juego, como quien dice. Incluso se lo he hecho a mi novia y ha flipado en colores, ¡¡se creía que estaba vivo el papel!! Pero sólo pregunto cómo lo hace cada uno. Yo sé como lo haría yo; el resultado puede ser bueno pero estoy preguntando cómo lo hacen los demás ¡¡sólo ese paso!! El vídeo de *Kevin James* no dudo que sea una maravilla, pero a parte de costar 40 pavos entre los portes, etc., está en inglés y no sé si viendo las imágenes me va a servir para esas sutilezas que tú estás diciendo. No lo sé, no puedo gastarme ese dinero cuando no lo sé seguro y lo que sí sé seguro es que tengo que comprar HI y papel flash, y con eso voy servido. Tú ahora me dirás, no tenias presupuesto para comprarte las pompas que levitan, y yo te contesto: si pero no para un juego como el de la rosa que ya tengo hecho el 75% del juego. ¡¡Sólo me hace falta practicar una y otra vez como hago todos los dias!!

----------


## MagNity

Pues no... hay muchas sutilezas y detalles que seguramente no conoces... créeme, el vídeo de Kevin James seguramente te puede ayudar, y mucho...

En cómo crear poesía, en cómo resolver muchas de las dudas que aún estás teniendo. Tener los objetos y las nociones básicas no va a servirte a tener un gran número. Yo cogí una vez una bola zombie, me puse con ella (en casa de un amigo mago) a disfrutar... él mismo me dijo que tenía muy buenas maneras para usar una zombie... pero realmente no conocía nada, algo muy básico. Por suerte tenía el libro de Ferragut, me puse a leerlo, y determiné que quería cambiar de bola zombie (era la clasíca) y que había una de miles de posibilidades que no conocía.

Para hacer un buen juego, lo primero es conocer sus bases,... los porqués... 

Te están dando un buen consejo. Por mucho que sepas cómo va todo... yo me he comprado libros de cosas que ya sabía (o creía) cómo se hacía.

----------


## tofu

> Pero vamos haber Pulgas que ya sé hacer el juego como quien dice incluso se lo he hecho a mi novia y a flipao en colores, se creia que estaba vivo el papel!!! Pero solo pregnto como lo hace cada uno yo sé como lo haría yo, el resultado puede ser bueno pero estoy preguntando como lo hacen los demás solo ese paso!!! El video *Kevin James* no dudo de que sea una maravilla pero a parte de costar 40 pavos entre los portes etc... está en inglés y no se si viendo las imagenes me va a servir para esas sutililezas que tú estás diciendo no lo sé, no puedo gastarme ese dinero cuando no lo sé seguro y lo que si sé seguro es que tengo que comprar HI y papel flash, y con ese voy servido. Tú ahora me dirás, no tenias presupuesto para comprarte las pompas que levitan, y yo te contesto: si pero no para un juego como el de la rosa que ya tengo hecho el 75% del juego. Solo me hace falta practicar una y otra vez como hago todos los dias!!


 
Bonita manera de agradecer la ayuda prestada... 
Bonita manera de pedir las cosas...
Bonita manera de valorar la magia...

Bonito, todo me parece bonito... :Frown:

----------


## Pulgas

> lo que si sé seguro es que tengo que comprar HI y papel flash, y con ese voy servido.


Mucha suerte con el juego.

----------


## nonolandia6

bueno vale!!! madre mia en este foro hay que ir con pies de plomo poruqe  si no te comen, a veces la escritura no demuestra quien eres de verdad y  que es lo que quieres expresar de verdad pero bueno al final me habeis  convencido voy ahorrar y me compraré el DVD ya que si decis que me va  ayudar bastante, es un reto personal este juego ya, asi que lo compraré y  subiré la foto para que me creais jajaj!!! ya que aqui hay que andar  así. Parecer ser que decir gracias en este foro no basta, ya lo he  pillado no volveré a pedir ayuda de esta forma!!! En cuanto a "Tofu" ningún comentario al respecto.

----------


## mayico

Nanolandia, no digas que en este foro hay que andar con pies de nada.
Ahora si me pronuncio en el tema y lo he leido entero, tanto por delante como por detrás, vamos por privados.
Como verás coincidimos en todo al darte las respuestas, otra vez... tanto por delante como por detrás.
Se te ayuda, y mucho, y no puedes negarlo, en este juego se te han dado las claves, y mucho más, se te ha dado el consejo de donde aprenderlo bien, que es en el DVD ya citado.
Ahora está en tí dar las gracias o no, por la ayuda recibida y listo, y ponerte a currar en el juego con todas tus ganas, que ya sabemos que son muchas, pero hay veces que no se necesitan solo ganas, y no se necesita solo preguntar y que te digan u observar un video e inturir como es su funcionamiento, hay veces que hay que poner de nuestra parte (dinero) para aprender las cosas, sobre todo para aprenderlas bien.

De yá te digo, que sí, que todos hemos aprendido algo solo observando o preguntando, pero eso ya lo has hecho tú, y viendo que no obtienes más que el consejo mejor que se te puede dar sobre todo para este juego, que es lo del DVD, pues el tema ya está hablado. No cierro el hilo por si alguien más te da ideas, o información sobre otras fuentes, vease conferencias, libros, u otros dvd... pero dejemos ya de discutir, y de poner en duda si en este foro se ayuda o solo se lanzan tiritos al cuello.

He dicho, un abrazo y punto... jejeje

----------


## nonolandia6

Gracias mayico!! Bueno para posibles dudas de los lectores que no lean todo he de decir que agradezco muchisimo vuestra ayuda, que este foro si que se ayuda y nada más pedir perdón a quien le haya molestado algo, pero si decir que a lo mejor no entiendo muy bien todavía en profundidad que hay que preguntar o como va el meollo de aprender sobre un juego. Vuelvo a darle las gracias a Mayico que parece un tio bastante legal jajajaj!!!!
He dicho!!!

----------


## tofu

Hola nonolandia.

Solo quería pedirte disculpas si te ha sentado mal el comentario que he hecho antes.
Creo que te estaban ayudando todo lo posible y tú seguias a la tuya.
Si te ha molestado, de verdad lo siento.
Un saludo.

P.D. Gracias Iban.

----------


## Iban

Y con esto, creo que el hilo no da más de sí. Poco hay que añadir, pues todo lo que se puede y se debe decir ya está dicho. ¿Algún problema si lo cerramos para acbar con los dimes y diretes?

----------

